
Robots in 2015 - nreece
http://www.marshallbrain.com/robots-in-2015.htm
======
dirkstoop
I can't wait, especially for the pig-like flying robot I'm sure we'll all see
in 2015 as well..

There is no impending robotic revolution, there is a gradual shift in what
kind of work people do as there has been since the dawn of the industrial age.

------
noonespecial
Based on his notion that airline pilots will be one of the _first_ professions
that will be replaced by the robot job-stealers, I'd venture a guess that this
guy knows just about nothing about robots, pilots, or human nature in general.

A textbook case of "nothing to see here."

